# Best gaming controller?



## wdswds (Dec 23, 2011)

Just wanted to know who is using a Bluetooth game controller and which one they're using! And if anybody has suggestions for a well supported controller that works well with emulators, that would be great!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

I use a ps3 controller

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wdswds (Dec 23, 2011)

Is ps3 Bluetooth?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah. U need root and the app sixaxis controller. Works great.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Same here. Ps3 controller works best. If u can't get Bluetooth to work for some reason just buy an otg cable for 3 bucks and play wired. Plug and play

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

Got a Moga on the way thanks to them giving them for free the other day. I'll let you know how it is when it comes in.


----------



## Hemorrdroid (Jun 29, 2011)

CZonin said:


> Got a Moga on the way thanks to them giving them for free the other day. I'll let you know how it is when it comes in.


I got one as well. It would be great, but, the analog sticks are horrible. Stick to the ps3 remote. Moga is limited to certain games also, you can map out touch controls for the sixaxis app to use it on most everything.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## SD_Ryan (Jun 25, 2012)

Sandman007 said:


> Same here. Ps3 controller works best. If u can't get Bluetooth to work for some reason just buy an otg cable for 3 bucks and play wired. Plug and play
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


PS3 controller, all the way.

Troubleshooting hint; either initially pair it within arm's reach of your PS3 or way out of its range. You will likely inadvertently activate your system at least once during the pairing process and it can be inconvenient to have to walk across the room and turn it off.

Also, as I understand it, the software requires the controller be connected via USB cable to initially pair therefore making an OTG cable as much of a must as root access. Am I missing something? It would be awful nice to be at a buddy's place, for instance, and pair one of his controllers without having my OTG cable with me...


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

Use the sixaxis pair tool program on your pc, all you need is the controllers usb cable and a computer. Open the sixaxis app on your N7 and start the driver, your bluetooth address will appear at the bottom of the screen. Then, with your controller plugged in to the pc, open the sixaxis pair tool, enter your bluetooth address in the box and press change/update (something like that). That's it, controller is paired.

I've heard a lot of people complaining about using their pc to pair the controller but seriously, how many folks don't have a pc or a mini usb cable? Personally i would rather take the 30 seconds to do it this way than pay for an OTG that i'll never use for anything else. Just my .02

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## AuroEdge (Aug 2, 2011)

How does mapping work for sixaxis controller use? Does the game need special support? I'm wondering how it might work on Rovio games


----------

